# Another Problem I'm getting



## xSeth (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi, I've posted here before about a problem I've had with COD4 not installing, well I gave up on it and returned it.

The new problem I'm getting is with Company of Heroes and Battlestations: Pacific. The problem is when I go to install it an error message comes up saying "Error 2755.Server Returned unexpected error 1632 attempting to install package J:\Battlestations Pacific.msi."


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Did you setup a Games for Windows Live account before trying to install the game?


----------



## xSeth (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks for the help it stopped that problem but now I'm getting another error "The Windows Installer Service could not be accessed. This could occur if the Windows Installer is not correctly installed."

So I took a guess and thought of the Installer folder so I went to put in "%windir%\Installer" and it said it couldn't find the folder!


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you installed Vista Service Pack 2, all Microsoft updates, DirectX 9 & 10, motherboard chipset drivers and device drivers? This would help avoid future problems related to missing system files.

Install *Windows Installer 4.5*, then reboot to complete.


----------



## xSeth (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay, I got all the drivers and updates but when I tried to install the Service Pack it just went through the whole thing and at the end it said something along the lines of "Could not be installed. Reverting Changes." I'm not sure if a message came up but if one did I must've missed it and for the Installer I wasn't sure which one I had to download so I downloaded all of the ones for vista and the one that did start installing didn't install the hotfix.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

xSeth said:


> The new problem I'm getting is with Company of Heroes and Battlestations: Pacific. The problem is when I go to install it an error message comes up saying "Error 2755.Server Returned unexpected error 1632 attempting to install package J:\Battlestations Pacific.msi."



Hi - 

''What is drive J: ? 

Is it the DVD drive containing Battlestations Pacific.msi ?

jcgriff2

.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you trying to install from the original Battlestations DVD or are you using an ISO mounted on a virtual drive?


----------

